

Tax evaders can't hide from city's aerial imaging software - bootload
http://philadelphia.bizjournals.com/philadelphia/stories/2007/02/12/focus3.html?t=printable

======
bootload
I stumbled into this reading a Jane's email on Pictometry system ~
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pictometry> for military use, measuring tactical
details from satellite imagery. Taking oblique measurements is not something
I've heard about before.

interesting bits:

 _"... Where satellite imaging and orthophotography show the world only from
directly overhead, making everything appear flat, the Pictometry system shows
the world at an oblique angle, providing perspective. And they include an
overhead shot. ... Images are accurate to 1/100th of an inch and evaluators
can measure lot lines within the system. ..."_

Another article mentions the resolution at about 3" per pixel with the ability
to 1" per pixel. This is enough to ID faces (if they look up) at the time of
capture. ~
[http://www.signonsandiego.com/uniontrib/20061008/news_mz1h08...](http://www.signonsandiego.com/uniontrib/20061008/news_mz1h08aerial.html)

 _"We do all the R &D ourselves, which really gives us the leg up on
everyone," said Dante Pennacchia, Pictometry's chief marketing officer. "If
you can manage your own software, find out what the customer needs and create
the solution to it, you're always going to be in great shape."_

This idea mirrors the startup mantra: _"make things that users want"_ in
software.

